# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: چگونگي فارسي نوشتن در نرم افزار website x5

## alifiroozi

سلام خسته نباشيد من تو برنامه website x5 هر كاري مي كنم كه فارسي بنويسم نيمتونم كسي راه حلي داره به من بده البته من تو فرانت پيج فارسي كردم ولي خيلي سخته .

----------


## hassan0005

این فایل را unzip کرده و در مسیر
\WebSite X5 v8 - Evolution\Langs
کپی نمائید.

----------


## javadsuzuki

:متفکر: سلام دوست عزيز من اين رو گذاشتم ولي بازم به جاي حروف مربع يا علامت سوال ميذاره لطفا كمكم كنيد

----------


## hassan0005

> سلام خسته نباشيد من تو برنامه website x5 هر كاري مي كنم كه فارسي بنويسم نيمتونم كسي راه حلي داره به من بده البته من تو فرانت پيج فارسي كردم ولي خيلي سخته .


Meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content=0="را حذف نمایید

در قسمت جنرال ستینگ وارد نمایید.
<"Meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1256">
<Meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="fa">

----------


## austin

سلام دوست عزیز ... برای نوشتن فارسی توی محیط برنامه مشکلی نیست !! ولی وقتی گزینه تست رو می زنم متن های فارسی بصورت حروف بی معنی در میان و فقط در صورتی درست نشون داده میشن که با کلیک راست روی صفحه تست ، انکودینگ رو عربیک کنم ...!!

اون فایل رو هم دانلود کردم و تغییرات رو هم دادم ولی فرقی نکرد اصلا .
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...
ممنون .

----------


## austin

دوستان کسی نیست که راهنمایی کنه ؟؟

----------


## javadsuzuki

> Meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content=0="را حذف نمایید
> 
> در قسمت جنرال ستینگ وارد نمایید.
> <"Meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1256">
> <Meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="fa">


 :متفکر:  سلام دوست من
ورژن برنامه من از این نیست فکر مال من کمی جدید تر باشد

عکس نرم افزار که من استفاده میکنم اینه واونی که شما گفتی نیست خواهشا راهنمایی کنید...
javadscc.JPG

 javadscc.JPG (78.7 کیلوبایت)

----------


## javadsuzuki

دوستان یکی بیاد تو این تایپک کمک کنه..!
خیلی لازمه...!

 :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## arasherror

دوستان یکی بیاد تو این تایپک کمک کنه :گریه:

----------


## javadsuzuki

من خیلی وقت این پست رو دادم کسی نمیاد کمکم کنه؟؟؟/

----------


## javadsuzuki

ما بازم منتظریم
www.javadonline.vcp.ir

----------


## Pascal

صفحات وب ايجاد شده را با  notpad‌ باز كنيد و هنگام ذخيره فايل  از قسمت Encoding ، گزينه utf-8 استفاده كنيد بعد فايل رابا فرمت قبلي ذخيره كنيد.

----------


## pooyak

*سلام فایلی که گذاشتید را کپی کردم اما فایده نداشت*


*لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید*

----------


## rezairan

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: با تشكر :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
فايلي كه گذاشته بودين دانلود كردم و تونستم فارسي تايپ كنم 
از شما تشكر ميكنم
اگه ممكنه لطفا" توضيح بدين ميشه فايلهاي جاوا هم استفاده كرد مثلا"نوشته هاي متحرك يا ساعت وغيره هم استفاده كرد.
آدرس سايت من
www.tito-visa.com

----------


## alifiroozi

مشکل فارسی نویسی رو فکر کنم فهمیدم
اگه تو ورژن 8 این نرم افزار تو قسمت زبان ، زبان اسپانیایی رو انتخاب کنید فارسی رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه

http://www.websitex5.com/en/tutorial.html این هم لینک آموزش نرم افزار

----------


## amirm2010

> با تشكر
> فايلي كه گذاشته بودين دانلود كردم و تونستم فارسي تايپ كنم 
> از شما تشكر ميكنم
> اگه ممكنه لطفا" توضيح بدين ميشه فايلهاي جاوا هم استفاده كرد مثلا"نوشته هاي متحرك يا ساعت وغيره هم استفاده كرد.
> آدرس سايت من
> www.tito-visa.com


سلام خدمت تمام دوستان عزیزم
اگه میشه تورو خدا در مورد فارسی نویسی توی این برنامه کمک کنید 
واقعا موضوعه پیچیده ای شده

----------


## amirm2010

من مشکلی با فارسی نویسی این برنامه ندارم
مشکل فارسی نویسی این برنامه رو خودم حلش کردم
ولی مسئله اینجاس fa_Persian
عمل تبدیل متن رو انجام نمیده

----------


## hassan0005

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان

در Incomedia.WebSite.X5.Evolution.9.1.2.1923 فقط کافی استUntitled.png  در قسمت Expert   -General 
این کد را وارد نمایید : <Meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="fa">

----------


## moviemovie

سلام  خواهش می کنم اگر کسی در اینجا با incomdedia سایت فارسی طراحی کرده است من را راهنمایی کند 
موقغی که من یک متن را به فارسی از راست به چپ تایپ می کنم بعد برای اینکه پاراگراف مرتب بشود روی کلید justify کلیک می کنم اما با اینکار با وجود اینکه متن مرتب می شود ولی در عین حال از چپ به راست می شود . چه کار میتوانم بکنم که این مشکل برطرف شود؟

----------


## esayyah

> سلام  خواهش می کنم اگر کسی در اینجا با incomdedia سایت فارسی طراحی کرده است من را راهنمایی کند 
> موقغی که من یک متن را به فارسی از راست به چپ تایپ می کنم بعد برای اینکه پاراگراف مرتب بشود روی کلید justify کلیک می کنم اما با اینکار با وجود اینکه متن مرتب می شود ولی در عین حال از چپ به راست می شود . چه کار میتوانم بکنم که این مشکل برطرف شود؟


من راه حل رو پیداکردم توی اون فایل Fa_Persian.zip‏ که دوستمون برات گذاشته بود من ویرایشش کردم حالا اونو از قسمت زبانهای نرم افزار پاک کن واینو بزار و حالشو ببر 

w-iw.ir_Persian.zip‏

----------


## aminheidari

من این راه حل را پیدا کردم
میرید به این ادرس
C:\MyWebSite
به هر اسم یا newlevel  که Save کردید بصورت نوت پد باز میکنید
همچین متنی را مشاهده میکنید
در اوایل برنامه .
شما iso-8859-1 را پیدا کنید و به جاش این را بنویسید utf-8 و save as  را بزنید و encoding را هم به utf-8 تغییر بدهید و save کنید بصورت فارسی میاره 
<!-- Contents -->
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en" />
	<meta http-equiv="last-modified" content="25/06/2013 19:31:30" />
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type-Script" content="text/javascript" />
	<meta name="description" content="" />
	<meta name="keywords" content="" />

----------


## nimavao

آقا تنها راهی که من امتحان کردم و درستم بود همینه
باید فایل html با notpad باز کنی و بعد با utf8 ذخیرش کنی همین راهشه ولاغیر

----------

